

Google asks Jon Skeet to give up his Microsoft MVP award - RavingGoat
http://msmvps.com/blogs/jon_skeet/archive/2009/10/01/mvp-no-more.aspx

======
raganwald
How about a title like "Google asks Jon Skeet not to sign an NDA with a
competitor?"

~~~
nkohari
The NDA is optional, although you don't get to participate in a lot of the MVP
benefits if you don't sign it.

------
commiebob
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=858022>

------
jeroen
Thread from 2 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=858022>

------
nearestneighbor
Not again! Google never asked anyone twice before. This guy must be very
important.

------
Tichy
I have no idea what a MVP is.

~~~
Jem
"Most Valuable Professional" - see: <http://mvp.support.microsoft.com/>

------
Scott_MacGregor
Looks like this Google vs. Microsoft thing might get rougher. Maybe we are
going to see something bigger than the Chrome vs. Internet Explorer head on
attack.

Google wanting an employee to turn down an awarded designation from Microsoft
might be the tip of the Google expansion iceberg. How much market share will
Google be able to take away from Microsoft, and what Microsoft Markets will
they go after next? Can Google become Microsoft II or Microsoft Jr.? From a
development standpoint, new products present new opportunities. This could get
interesting.

------
snprbob86
It is much closer to an employment contract than to an "award".

------
arithmetic
Someone should tell Jon Skeet that he's really not missing out on much.

------
icefox
Why does this matter or is valuable news?

------
tomjen2
I wonder if he gets a wave invite instead?

~~~
stdan27
He already has one

